# Για το εξαήμερο και άλλα εργατικά



## SBE (Sep 3, 2012)

Εξαήμερο στον ιδιωτικό τομέα; Αυτό από ποια επιστημονική φαντασία βγήκε;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εξαήμερο στον ιδιωτικό τομέα; Αυτό από ποια επιστημονική φαντασία βγήκε;


Ο ιδιωτικός τομέας δεν θα μπορούσε να απουσιάζει από τις ανατροπές που θα επέλθουν με στόχο την εκταμίευση της επόμενης δόσης. Έτσι, οι εργασιακές σχέσεις μπαίνουν ξανά στο στόχαστρο της τρόικας που τώρα ζητά (με e-mail που έστειλε στους υπουργούς Οικονομικών Γ.Στουρνάρα και Εργασίας Γ.Βρούτση) μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στο ωράριο εργασίας, κάτι που φέρνει στο τραπέζι την επιστροφή στην εξαήμερη εργασία, καθώς και νέες περικοπές στις αποζημιώσεις σε περίπτωση απόλυσης ή συνταξιοδότησης.

Σύμφωνα με δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας Ημερησία, η τρόικα ζητά μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στις προσλήψεις και τις απολύσεις. Έτσι, θέτει στο τραπέζι της συζήτησης το χρόνο της προειδοποίησης για την απόλυση υπαλλήλου και το κόστος της απόλυσης.

Επιπλέον, ζητά να δοθεί η δυνατότητα στους επιχειρηματίες να ζητούν διαφορετικό ωράριο εργασίας μέσα στην ημέρα και την εβδομάδα (αντί της διευθέτησης του χρόνου εργασίας σε 4μηνη ή και 9μηνη βάση, που προβλέπει ο νόμος).

Ακόμη, ζητείται η κατάργηση του πενθημέρου, με αύξηση των ημερών εργασίας στις 6, με ελάχιστο χρόνο ανάπαυσης τις 11 ώρες την ημέρα και κατάργηση των περιορισμών που υπάρχουν στην εναλλαγή μεταξύ της πρωινής και της απογευματινής βάρδιας.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

Αν δεν υπήρχε η οδηγία της ΕΕ περί ωραρίου θα έλεγα ΟΚ, όλα είναι συζητήσιμα, αλλά αυτά που βλέπω να ζητάνε είναι στην ουσία τα όρια που έχει ήδη αποφασίσει η ΕΕ εδώ και 15 χρόνια ότι είναι απαραίτητα (και η Ελλάδα αποδέχτηκε). Προφανώς οι χώρες έχουν τη δυνατότητα να θέσουν αυστηρότερα όρια και μερικές το έχουν κάνει (η Γαλλία π.χ.) αλλά η ΕΕ ορίζει μέγιστο αριθμό ωρών εργασίας τις 48 ώρες την εβδομάδα, ελάχιστη ανάπαυση 11 ώρες ανάμεσα σε βάρδιες, οχτώ ώρες όριο ανά 24ωρο στη νυχτερινή εργασία και οχτώ ώρες όριο ανά 24ωρο τη βαριά εργασία.

Στην ουσία αυτό που ζητάνε είναι να πάμε στα όρια της ΕΕ. Τα οποία όρια εμείς τα προσαρμόσαμε (όπως είχαμε δικαίωμα, φυσικά) όπως μας άρεσε. 
Αλλά δεν το βλέπω για εξαήμερο, γιατί απλούστατα με ποιόν θα έχουν συναλλαγές οι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις τα Σάββατα που όλοι οι άλλοι θα αργούν; Απλώς όσοι το εφαρμόσουν θα δουλεύουν 48 ώρες σε πέντε μέρες.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αλλά δεν το βλέπω για εξαήμερο, γιατί απλούστατα με ποιόν θα έχουν συναλλαγές οι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις τα Σάββατα που όλοι οι άλλοι θα αργούν; Απλώς όσοι το εφαρμόσουν θα δουλεύουν 48 ώρες σε πέντε μέρες.


Μα καλά, τα λες αυτά σοβαρά; Υπάρχουν πάρα μα πάρα πολλές επιχειρήσεις με εξαήμερη και εφταήμερη λειτουργία — απλώς οι υπάλληλοί τους εργάζονται σε πενθήμερη βάση και στις καταστάσεις που πηγαίνουν στο ΣΕΠΕ μπαίνει το κατά περίπτωση πρόγραμμα απασχόλησης (που μπορεί να είναι λ.χ. Τρ-Κυ). Κάνοντας όμως την απασχόληση να υπολογίζεται σε εξαήμερη (αντί πενθήμερη) βάση, μπορείς ως επιχείρηση να έχεις π.χ. σαββατοκυριακάτικη απασχόληση χωρίς τις επιπρόσθετες αποζημιώσεις που προβλέπει ο Νόμος.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 4, 2012)

Εγώ γελάω πολύ με κάτι σχόλια που διάβασα στο fb, ότι αν καθιερωθεί η εξαήμερη απασχόληση θα βρουν δουλειά οι άνεργοι...


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Σε χοντρικές γραμμές της κλασικής οικονομικής σκέψης, αν μειωθεί το εργατικό κόστος, μπορεί να βρουν δουλειά και άνεργοι. Η αύξηση των ωρών απασχόλησης μπερδεύει την εξίσωση. Πάντως, αν μείνουμε εδώ που είμαστε, δεν πάμε καλά. Ας δοκιμάσουμε αλλαγές, ίσως και στραβές. Αλλά όχι άλλο τέλμα!


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα καλά, τα λες αυτά σοβαρά; Υπάρχουν πάρα μα πάρα πολλές επιχειρήσεις με εξαήμερη και εφταήμερη λειτουργία



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία. Υπάρχουν και γραφεία που δουλεύουν με βάρδιες γιατί έχουν π.χ. συναλλαγές με Ιαπωνία. 
Αναφέρομαι όμως στη μέση επιχείρηση- γραφείο. Για παράδειγμα, η μητέρα μου μου λέει ότι πριν την εφαρμογή του πενθήμερου τα Σάββατα, που δούλευαν μισή μέρα, βαράγανε μύγες γιατί όλες οι συναλλαγές τους ήταν με εξωτερικό ή με υπηρεσίες που ήταν κλειστές. Οπότε έκαναν ψιλοπράματα για να περνάει η ώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2012)

Μα τι βλακείες προτείνουν, για το όνομα του θεού! Η απασχόληση θα αυξηθεί αν αυξηθούν οι μέρες εργασίας ώστε να μειωθεί το κόστος; Ένας μόνο τρόπος υπάρχει να μειωθεί το κόστος: μείωση ασφαλιστικών και φορολογικών εισφορών ή καλύτερα ολοκληρωτική κατάργηση των πρώτων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία. Υπάρχουν και γραφεία που δουλευουν με βάρδιες γιατί έχουν π.χ. συναλλαγές με Ιαπωνία.
> Αναφέρομαι όμως στη μέση επιχέιρηση- γραφείο. Για παράδειγμα, η μητέρα μου μου λέει ότι πριν την εφαρμογή του πενθήμερου τα Σάββατα, που δούλευαν μισή μέρα, βαράγανε μύγες γιατί όλες οι συναλλαγές τους ήταν με εξωτερικό ή με υπηρεσίες που ήταν κλειστές. Οπότε έκαναν ψιλοπράματα για να περνάει η ώρα.



Εμμ... hello! Έχουμε μαγαζιά ανοιχτά, επιχειρήσεις, ιδιώτες, κτλ. Εγώ όσο καιρό δούλευα σαν admin, όπου δούλεψα, είχαμε στάνταρ 6 μέρες και δεν θυμάμαι να υπήρχε λιγότερη δουλειά.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία. Υπάρχουν και γραφεία που δουλευουν με βάρδιες γιατί έχουν π.χ. συναλλαγές με Ιαπωνία. Αναφέρομαι όμως στη μέση επιχέιρηση- γραφείο.


Μου αρέσει που επιμένεις κιόλας (αλλά γιατί εκπλήσσομαι; ). Οι μεγαλύτεροι εργοδότες στην Ελλάδα εργάζονται έξι μέρες (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=122379&viewfull=1#post122379) ή έχουν μέρος του προσωπικού τους να εργάζεται εφτά μέρες (ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ). Εφτά μέρες εργάζονται οι ραδιοτηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί, τα call centers, οι εφημερίδες, τα βενζινάδικα, τα ζαχαροπλαστεία, τα ανθοπωλεία — κι έξι όλες σχεδόν οι εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις. Οι επιχειρήσεις-γραφεία τού 5ημέρου είναι σαφώς μειονότητα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σε χοντρικές γραμμές της κλασικής οικονομικής σκέψης, αν μειωθεί το εργατικό κόστος, μπορεί να βρουν δουλειά και άνεργοι. Η αύξηση των ωρών απασχόλησης μπερδεύει την εξίσωση. Πάντως, αν μείνουμε εδώ που είμαστε, δεν πάμε καλά. Ας δοκιμάσουμε αλλαγές, ίσως και στραβές. Αλλά όχι άλλο τέλμα!



Αν τέλμα εννοείς όσα προβλέπει η ΕΕ, τότε πάμε σε άλλα φιλοσοφικά ερωτήματα: γιατί το '98 οι εκπρόσωποί μας επέλεξαν να υιοθετήσουν τη σχετική νομοθεσία όπως ήταν, με το 48ωρο, απλώς διατηρώντας το δικαίωμα να εφαρμόσει η Ελλάδα τα δικά της; Γιατί όλες οι χώρες της ΕΕ έκαναν το ίδιο; 
Το πρακτικό γιατί το ξέρουμε, γιατί φώναζαν οι Άγγλοι και όλοι οι άλλοι είπαν αφού δεν θα βρεθεί άκρη, ας τους κάνουμε το χατήρι και ας κάνουμε εμείς το δικό μας. 

ΥΓ Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο ΗΒ που ζήτησε την εξαίρεση και την πέτυχε, εγώ εργαζόμουν με ωράριο 37.5 ώρες τη βδομάδα. Μου είπε κάποιος που έπιασε δουλειά πρόσφατα στην ίδια εταιρία ότι του ζήτησαν να υπογράψει ότι δέχεται να μην ισχύει για την εργασία του η νομοθεσία ΕΕ. Και μου είπε ότι αυτό το ζητάνε πλέον όλοι οι εργοδότες του ιδιωτικού τομέα, για να μην μπορείς να τους κυνηγήσεις αν σου αλλάξουν το ωράριο. Στο δημόσιο επισήμως ισχύει το ανώτατο όριο των 48 ωρών και της 11ωρης ανάπαυσης ανάμεσα σε βάρδιες, αλλά το NHS το καταστρατηγεί και τη γλυτώνει γιατί εκβιάζει τους χαμηλόβαθμους γιατρούς να μην γράφουν τις πραγματικές ώρες που δουλεύουν αλλά τις θεωρητικές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2012)

Οι ευρωπαϊκές οδηγίες (που έχουμε υπογράψει και αποδεχτεί από καιρό κλπ κλπ) προβλέπουν όχι μέρες αλλά ώρες απασχόλησης. Όπως έγραψε και ο Ζάζουλας πιο πάνω, στην πραγματικότητα, η αλλαγή σε επίσημο εξαήμερο από επίσημο πενθήμερο είναι ότι ο εργοδότης θα μπορεί να κατανέμει το προσωπικό του σε έξι μέρες την εβδομάδα αντί σε πέντε. Στις σημερινές συνθήκες, το συγκεκριμένο μέτρο είναι πιθανότερο να αυξήσει (έστω και πολύ λίγο) την ανεργία παρά να την μειώσει. Από την άλλη, οι ορθόδοξες οικονομικές θεωρίες που ανέφερε ο Νίκελ (και που όπως ήδη μάθαμε καλά, δεν έχουν εφαρμογή στην Ελλάδα) λένε ότι με το μικρότερο κόστος τους, οι εργοδότες θα έχουν περισσότερα κέρδη, που θα επανεπενδύσουν δημιουργώντας περισσότερες θέσεις εργασίας.

Χα!


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μου αρέσει που επιμένεις κιόλας (αλλά γιατί εκπλήσσομαι; ). Οι μεγαλύτεροι εργοδότες στην Ελλάδα εργάζονται έξι μέρες (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1980-Τα-εφήμερα&p=122379&viewfull=1#post122379) ή έχουν μέρος του προσωπικού τους να εργάζεται εφτά μέρες (ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ). Εφτά μέρες εργάζονται οι ραδιοτηλεοπτικοί σταθμοί, οι εφημερίδες, τα βενζινάδικα, τα ζαχαροπλαστεία, τα ανθοπωλεία — κι έξι όλες σχεδόν οι εμπορικές επιχειρήσεις. Οι επιχειρήσεις-γραφεία τού 5ημέρου είναι σαφώς μειονότητα.



Μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε και νομίζω ότι το κάνεις επίτηδες. Ναι, και συγκοινωνία έχουμε όλο το 24ωρο, κάθε μέρα. Δε σημαίνει ότι οι εργαζόμενοι εργάζονται χωρίς διακοπή.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μαζί μιλάμε και χώρια καταλαβαινόμαστε και νομίζω ότι το κάνεις επίτηδες. Ναι, και συγκοινωνία έχουμε όλο το 24ωρο, κάθε μέρα. Δε σημαίνει ότι οι εργαζόμενοι εργάζονται χωρίς διακοπή.


Έχεις καταλάβει βρε κορίτσι μου για τι πράγμα μιλάμε, ή θα συνεχίσεις να λες ό,τι θες; Πού είπα εγώ ότι οι εργαζόμενοι δουλεύουν χωρίς διακοπή; Εξήγησα δε και το γιατί θα υπάρξει κέρδος για τον εργοδότη. Διάβαζε πριν παντολογήσεις!


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από την άλλη, οι ορθόδοξες οικονομικές θεωρίες που ανέφερε ο Νίκελ (και που όπως ήδη μάθαμε καλά, δεν έχουν εφαρμογή στην Ελλάδα) λένε ότι με το μικρότερο κόστος τους, οι εργοδότες θα έχουν περισσότερα κέρδη, που θα επανεπενδύσουν δημιουργώντας περισσότερες θέσεις εργασίας.


Δεν μιλάνε μόνο για επανεπένδυση. Λένε επίσης ότι για κάποιους είναι ζήτημα επιβίωσης σε περιβάλλον ανταγωνισμού όπου μετράει το εργατικό κόστος ή ότι κάποιοι άλλοι θα σκέφτονταν να επενδύσουν αν το μοναδικό τους μέλημα ήταν το εργατικό κόστος (που ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι, γι' αυτό μπορεί να μη γίνονται επενδύσεις ακόμα κι αν δουλεύουμε χωρίς αμοιβή).

ΥΓ. Ποιες ορθόδοξες οικονομικές θεωρίες εφαρμόστηκαν στην Ελλάδα και δεν είχαν αποτέλεσμα; Το πρόβλημα με τις ορθόδοξες οικονομικές θεωρίες είναι ότι πουθενά δεν εφαρμόζονται ορθόδοξα, πολύ περισσότερο στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] οι εργοδότες θα έχουν περισσότερα κέρδη, που θα επανεπενδύσουν δημιουργώντας περισσότερες θέσεις εργασίας.
> 
> Χα!



Μπα σε καλό σου, χιουμορίστα, μ' έπνιξες! :lol:


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 4, 2012)

Το ζουμί στην όλη ιστορία είναι η "διευθέτηση του χρόνου", που είπε κι ο Μαρίνος πιο πάνω, η οποία θα δίνει δικαίωμα στους εργοδότες να μην πληρώνουν υπερεργασία, αλλά να την αντισταθμίζουν με ώρες ανάπαυσης. Αυτό δηλαδή που είπε απ' την αρχή ο Ντοκ. Εννοείται ότι το εξαήμερο στον ιδιωτικό τομέα ζει και βασιλεύει, αλλά μέχρι τώρα υπήρχαν κάποιοι περιορισμοί είτε σε επίπεδο αντιστάθμισης χρόνου είτε σε επίπεδο αποζημίωσης υπερεργασίας. Τώρα θα δουλεύεις όσο εξυπηρετεί την εταιρεία. Πχ. σε πολύ γνωστό ελληνικό σουπερμάρκετ που δουλεύει δικός μου άνθρωπος ήδη τους έχουν αρχίσει αυτό το ψαλτήρι. Χρωστάνε 70 ώρες ρεπό, πχ., και τους λένε ότι δεν θα τα πληρωθούν αλλά θα τα πάρουν σε ώρες κάποια στιγμή. Μεγάλο πρόβλημα είναι και οι συμβάσεις, που τείνουν ολοένα και περισσότερο να γίνονται ατομικές, και όχι επιχειρησιακές ή κλαδικές, με αποτέλεσμα ο εργαζόμενος να μην έχει κανένα περιθώριο διαπραγμάτευσης. Όλα αυτά με πρόσχημα τη βιωσιμότητα της επιχείρησης. (Που θα μπορούσα να δεχτώ αυτό το σημείο εάν επρόκειτο για μικρομεσαίες επιχειρήσεις, αλλά όταν μιλάμε για κολοσσούς, πχ. για το καζίνο λουτρακίου, που για να "επιβιώσουν" εφαρμόζουν την εκ περιτροπής εργασία, απολύουν κόσμο, και που χρειάστηκαν 2 μήνες απεργίες για να εξαναγκάσουν τη διοίκηση -με τον γενικό διευθυντή να παίρνει 40.000 γιούρια το μήνα- να υπογράψει συλλογική σύμβαση, ε δεν το δέχομαι)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 4, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Το ζουμί στην όλη ιστορία είναι η "διευθέτηση του χρόνου", που είπε κι ο Μαρίνος πιο πάνω


Εγώ δεν είπα τίποτα, απλώς αντέγραψα την είδηση! :)
Εννοείται ότι κυρίως αντικείμενο των ζητούμενων ρυθμίσεων δεν είναι το μαγαζάκι αλλά από Ζάρα και πάνω. Εμένα μου φαίνεται σαφές ότι μιλάμε για τη δημιουργία των περίφημων ειδικών οικονομικών ζωνών σε επίπεδο πλέον κράτους: όλη η Ελλάδα μια Μανωλάδα (και από αυτή την οπτική, θεία δίκη). 
Μια και ακούγεται πολύ αυτή η μείωση του ασφαλιστικού κόστους, στο μεταξύ, αν μειωθούν ή εξαφανιστούν οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές πώς ακριβώς προτείνεται να υπάρχει κοινωνική ασφάλιση;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Sep 4, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Μια και ακούγεται πολύ αυτή η μείωση του ασφαλιστικού κόστους, στο μεταξύ, αν μειωθούν ή εξαφανιστούν οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές πώς ακριβώς προτείνεται να υπάρχει κοινωνική ασφάλιση;



Αφού ο πρώτος πυλώνας ασφάλισης (αναδιανεμητικό σύστημα) κοντεύει να καταρρεύσει, μας βλέπω να μένουμε με τους δύο άλλους πυλώνες, της κεφαλαιοποίησης (επαγγελματικές συντάξεις και ιδιωτική ασφάλιση)... Μας έκαναν τα τρία δύο, δηλαδή!


----------



## Marinos (Sep 4, 2012)

Όπου η ιδιωτική ασφάλιση θα προέρχεται από τον ήδη συμπιεσμένο μισθό (στα πλαίσια της μείωσης του εργατικού κόστους κι αυτό). Μπλοκάκι για όλους, λέμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Μια και ακούγεται πολύ αυτή η μείωση του ασφαλιστικού κόστους, στο μεταξύ, αν μειωθούν ή εξαφανιστούν οι εργοδοτικές εισφορές πώς ακριβώς προτείνεται να υπάρχει κοινωνική ασφάλιση;


Μα τι ερώτηση. Λες και έχασες το σκονάκι με τις απαντήσεις:

(α) Από την εξάλειψη της φοροδιαφυγής
(β) Από την ορθολογικοποίηση () του κράτους
(γ) Από την ανάπτυξη

Να επισημάνω, πάντως, ως προερχόμενος από την ένδοξη τάξη των πολυετών μπλοκάκηδων που πληρώνουν μόνοι τους την ασφάλειά τους, δουλεύουν όποτε θέλουν βρίσκουν και έχουν όσα ρεπό θέλουν, όποτε θέλουν, με δικαιολογημένη συνέπεια να πρέπει και να καταβάλουν κάτι έξτρα, ένα τέλος επιτηδεύματος π.χ. για τα δικαιώματά τους αυτά, ότι αυτές οι συζητήσεις μού φαίνονται απαραίτητες και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες, αλλά και σαν να αφορούν κάτι πολύ-πολύ μακρινό, π.χ. έναν πλανήτη σε άλλο, πολύ μακρινό ηλιακό σύστημα...


----------



## Marinos (Sep 4, 2012)

Δηλαδή πλήρης κάλυψη του ασφαλιστικού κόστους από το κράτος αντί για τριμερή; Χμμ...
(Αν δεν έγινα κατανοητός, λέγοντας _μπλοκάκι για όλους_ εννοούσα αυτό που προδιαγράφεται, όχι αυτό που θα θεωρούσα σωστό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2012)

Ναι, δεν ήταν απάντηση στο δικό σου για το μπλοκάκι, δεν είχα προλάβει καν να το δω, αλλά προφανώς σκεφτόμασταν παρόμοια πράγματα...


----------



## bernardina (Sep 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να επισημάνω, πάντως, ως προερχόμενος από την ένδοξη τάξη των πολυετών μπλοκάκηδων που πληρώνουν μόνοι τους την ασφάλειά τους, δουλεύουν όποτε θέλουν βρίσκουν και έχουν όσα ρεπό θέλουν, όποτε θέλουν, με δικαιολογημένη συνέπεια να πρέπει και να καταβάλουν κάτι έξτρα, ένα τέλος επιτηδεύματος π.χ. για τα δικαιώματά τους αυτά, ότι αυτές οι συζητήσεις μού φαίνονται απαραίτητες και πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες, αλλά και σαν να αφορούν κάτι πολύ-πολύ μακρινό, π.χ. έναν πλανήτη σε άλλο, πολύ μακρινό ηλιακό σύστημα...



Couldn't have put it better myself...


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

Η συζήτηση προχώρησε οπότε δεν ξέρω αν έχει νόημα να απαντήσω στον Ζαζ που σήμερα μάλλον έχει νευράκια (τελείωσαν οι διακοπές;). Πάντως, εγώ όταν ακούω εξαήμερη εργασία σκέφτομαι 48ωρο, δεν σκέφτομαι ημέρες (και το αρχικό άρθρο το ίδιο λέει) Το 48ωρο μπορεί να το δουλέψει κανείς σε τέσσερεις μέρες ή σε εφτά. 

Αφήνοντας αυτά όμως, το βασικό όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω είναι ότι οι μεταρρυθμίσεις αυτού του τύπου δεν γίνονται για αν εξυπηρετήσουν τον μικρομεσαίο επιχειρηματία, ο οποίος άλλωστε είναι πολύ μικρός για να έχει μόνος του επιρροή στις πολιτικές αποφάσεις. Εννοείται ότι γίνονται για να εξυπηρετήσουν αυτούς που έχουν επιρροή στο νομοθετικό σώμα (και δεν εννοώ διαπλεκόμενη επιρροή, μην πάει ο νους στο κακό, ξεκάθαρα και διαφανή λόμπι εννοώ). Και αυτό γίνεται πάντα και παντού. Γι'αυτό οι μεγάλοι επιχειρηματίες δεν έχουν ανάγκη να παρανομήσουν, μπορούν να κάνουν το παράνομο νόμιμο αν τους εξυπηρετεί, και μετά αν κάτι πάει στραβά, τρέχει το κράτος να προλάβει τη ζημιά (π.χ. όπως στην περίπτωση της χρήσης φυγοκεντρισμένου κρέατος και τη μετέπειτα απαγόρευση λόγω τρελλών αγελάδων) . Πέρα από αυτό όμως, πίσω στους μισθούς...

Το ζήτημα πάντα είναι ποιός πληρώνει και τι πληρώνει. Αν κάποιος εργάζεται 40 ώρες την εβδομάδα με μισθό 1000 ευρώ και αυξηθεί το ωράριό του σε 48 ώρες, ο μισθός του θα αυξηθεί;
Δεν θυμάμαι να μειώθηκαν οι μισθοί όταν καθιερώθηκε το πενθήμερο, αλλά τότε ήμουνα πολύ μικρή για να με ενδιαφέρει. Κάποιος που θυμάται ας μας πει.


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Το ζήτημα πάντα είναι ποιός πληρώνει και τι πληρώνει. Αν κάποιος εργάζεται 40 ώρες την εβδομάδα με μισθό 1000 ευρώ και αυξηθεί το ωράριό του σε 48 ώρες, ο μισθός του θα αυξηθεί;
> [...]



Α χα, χαχα, χαχαχα! Αχ, χμμμ. 
Please don't, you'll start an epidemic, like them Tanganyika girls! 

Η χρήση του ρήματος «αυξάνομαι» στο ίδιο κείμενο με τις λέξεις «μισθός», «αμοιβή» και τα συνώνυμά τους απαγορεύεται δια ροπάλου, σιωπηρά πάντα για να μην απελπιστεί το πόπολο. Η σύμφραση «αύξηση μισθού» έχει πλέον μόνον ιστορική αξία, τουλάχιστον για τα μη ανώτατα στελέχη και τους μη δικαιούχους ειδικών μισθολογίων εν γένει.Παράρτημα Α στον Καζαμία του Θέμη, άρθρο 1ο, άναρθρο.​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2012)

Επειδή μπορεί κάποιοι να μην καταλαβαίνουν τι σημαίνει αυτό το πενθήμερο/εξαήμερο.

Με την τρέχουσα ελληνική εργατική νομοθεσία, η κανονική εργασία εκτείνεται σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ωρών (μέχρι 40) και σε συγκεκριμένο αριθμό ημερών (πέντε την εβδομάδα). Επειδή πολλές επιχειρήσεις δεν δουλεύουν 5 μέρες αλλά 6 και 7, επειδή χρειάζονται το προσωπικό επιπλέον ώρες κ.λπ., υπάρχουν προβλέψεις που επιτρέπουν στους εργοδότες να χρησιμοποιούν (μέσα στα όρια της ΕΕ) υπερωριακά τους εργαζόμενους. Αν τους χρησιμοποιούν και πέρα των 5 ημερών, τότε πρέπει να πληρώνουν κάτι περισσότερο για τις ώρες απασχόλησης που εκτείνονται πέρα από την 5η, στην 6η ή στην 7η μέρα.

Η καθιέρωση 6ημέρου αντί 5ημέρου σημαίνει ότι δεν θα πληρώνουν περισσότερο όταν μοιράζουν τη δουλειά σε περισσότερες μέρες. Αυτό σημαίνει για τον εργαζόμενο πιθανή εντατικοποίηση της εργασίας και μικρή μείωση των αμοιβών (αντί να υπάρχουν ενδεχομένως κάποιες χαλαρές ώρες στα πλαίσια του 5ήμερου θα μεταφερθούν την 6η ημέρα, χωρίς τη σχετική επιβάρυνση για τον εργοδότη).

Οι παραπάνω ώρες από τη συλλογική σύμβαση καλύπτονται θεωρητικά με υπερωρίες. Το «θεωρητικά» συνδέεται με την κατάρρευση των συλλογικών συμβάσεων και την πρακτική αντικατάστασή τους από ατομικές.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2012)

Πες τα, βρε Δόκτορα, επειδή ορισμένοι επιμένουν να το παίρνουν επί προσωπικού.

ΥΓ Αλλά, για να καταλάβει κάποιος, πρέπει και να το θέλει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 4, 2012)

```

```
Πω, πω, πολύ έμα έχη το νύμα. Μαζέψτε το μη γλυστρίσει κανίς.:mellow:


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2012)

Ο δόχτορας τουλάχιστον προσπαθεί να εξηγήσει σε όποιον δεν καταλαβαίνει χωρίς υστερίες, θεατρινισμούς και χαρακτηρισμούς.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 5, 2012)

Επειδή διάβασα αρκετές φορές στο παρόν νήμα λέξεις όπως «θεωρητικά», «ορθόδοξα» κλπ., να πω πως το κύριο ζήτημα είναι, ακριβώς, η σχέση θεωρίας και πράξης. _Θεωρητικά_, μπορεί να στέκει οικονομοτεχνικά να επιδοτεί, φέρ' ειπείν, το δημόσιο μια μεγάλη βιομηχανία ώστε να μην μετεγκατασταθεί εκτός Ελλάδας: διατήρηση θέσεων εργασίας, άρα λιγότερα επιδόματα ανεργίας, άρα περισσότερο χρήμα στην οικονομία, άρα μεγαλύτερος κύκλος εργασιών, άρα περισσότερη κοινωνική ειρήνη, στα χαρτιά μοιάζει μια επένδυση που βγάζει τα λεφτά της. _Στην πράξη_ όμως, θα μπει (με μαγικό τρόπο...) στη φράση της σχετικής νομικής διάταξης («να μην μετεγκατασταθεί») το παραθυράκι «για έναν χρόνο», ο βιομήχανος θα τσεπώσει την επιδότηση και σε έναν χρόνο ακριβώς θα μεταφέρει τη βιομηχανία στη Βουλγαρία. Ακόμη καλύτερα, θα έχει χρηματοδοτήσει τη μετεγκατάσταση με τα χρήματα της επιδότησης. 

Οπότε, ας αφήσουμε τις θεωρίες. Στην πράξη, οι αλλαγές στα εργασιακά έχουν πρόσημο και προδιαγεγραμμένη κατάληξη. Όπως για παράδειγμα η part-time εργασία, που θεωρητικά θα οδηγούσε σε νέες θέσεις εργασίας και στην πράξη οδήγησε σε οκτάωρα με μισθό τετραώρου. Στην πράξη, επίσης, οι αλλαγές που συστήνει η τρόικα εφαρμόζονται ήδη σε πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό επιχειρήσεων. Ξέρετε πολλές επιχειρήσεις που πληρώνουν κανονικά υπερωρίες; Οπότε έχουμε μια ενδιαφέρουσα κατάσταση, στην οποία η θεωρία απλώς ακολουθεί την πράξη, πιθανότατα για να επιτρέψει στην πράξη να κάνει το επόμενο βήμα, κάτι που αναμφίβολα έχει το (θεωρητικό και όχι μόνο) ενδιαφέρον του.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 5, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Οπότε έχουμε μια ενδιαφέρουσα κατάσταση, στην οποία η θεωρία απλώς ακολουθεί την πράξη, πιθανότατα για να επιτρέψει στην πράξη να κάνει το επόμενο βήμα, κάτι που αναμφίβολα έχει το (θεωρητικό και όχι μόνο) ενδιαφέρον του.



Πολύ μ' άρεσε αυτό. Μα στόχω ξαναπεί, Πιδύεμ': Γιατί δεν ανοίγεις ένα μπλογκ να γουστάρουμε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Δύσκολα να διαφωνήσει κανείς με τις παρατηρήσεις του π2, πολύ περισσότερο όταν βλέπουμε σε δημοσιεύματα, όπως αυτό το σημερινό (Στην 96η θέση υποχώρησε η ανταγωνιστικότητα της Ελλάδας), ότι η ανταγωνιστικότητα της χώρας υποχωρεί (παρά τη μείωση μισθών κ.λπ.) ενώ στην κορυφή παραμένουν από την Ευρώπη χώρες που δεν τις λες υποχρεωτικά «Βουλγαρίες»ή «κινεζοποιημένου εργατικού δυναμικού»: Ελβετία, Φινλανδία, Σουηδία, Ολλανδία, Γερμανία, Βρετανία και σε κάνουν να αναρωτιέσαι. Και καλά όλοι οι άλλοι. Η Φινλανδία, τι σωστό κάνει που εμείς δεν μπορούμε; (Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι έχει σχέση με την παιδεία, αλλά δεν μπορεί να είναι μόνο αυτό.)


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2012)

Η Φιλανδία, δόχτορα, έχει τη Νόκια. Εταιρία υψηλής τεχνολογίας (κάργα κερδοφόρος κλάδος), με μεγάλη εξειδίκευση (άρα δεν μπορεί να μεταφερθούν όλες οι υπηρεσίες στον τρίτο κόσμο). Γκούγκλισε high (added) value manufacturing και διάβασε τη σχετική βιβλιογραφία (με μια - δυο σελίδες θα καταλάβεις, δε χρειάζεται καμιά μελέτη τόμων). Τις οικονομικές θεωρίες θα τις βρεις στη Βίκι. 

Η παιδεία είναι απαραίτητη για να βρίσκουν αυτές οι επιχειρήσεις το υψηλής περιωπής προσωπικό που απαιτούν, αλλά αυτό είναι σχετικά εύκολο να διορθωθεί αν υπάρχει έλλειμμα, π.χ. οι Ιρλανδοί έδωσαν κίνητρα στους μορφωμένους Ιρλανδούς του εξωτερικού να επιστρέψουν (ικανοποιήθηκε έτσι η άμεση ζήτηση και το κενό του πληθυσμού) και ταυτόχρονα τα πανεπιστήμιά τους επεκτάθηκαν στις σχετικές ειδικότητες για να υπάρξει μελλοντική ικανοποίηση της ζήτησης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Είναι άραγε όμως αρκετή μια Νόκια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Οπότε έχουμε μια ενδιαφέρουσα κατάσταση, στην οποία η θεωρία απλώς ακολουθεί την πράξη, πιθανότατα για να επιτρέψει στην πράξη να κάνει το επόμενο βήμα, κάτι που αναμφίβολα έχει το (θεωρητικό και όχι μόνο) ενδιαφέρον του.



Παράλληλα, στην παγκοσμιοποιημένη οικονομία των αγορών, δεν αρκεί η δική μας, εσωτερική αντίδραση. Αρκούν δυο-τρία φυτευτά δημοσιεύματα σε έγκυρα μέσα του εξωτερικού(π.χ. BBC, Guardian, mt), από αυτά που διαβάζουν οι διαχειριστές κεφαλαίων και επενδύσεων, με διατύπωση που να παρουσιάζει τη συγκεκριμένη εξέλιξη ως αναπόφευκτη αν όχι τετελεσμένη, και αποτέλεσμα, όταν δεν γίνει, να θεωρηθεί οπισθοδρόμηση, μη τήρηση συμφωνημένων, άλλη μια ένδειξη ότι οι Έλληνες δεν θέλουν κ.λπ. και ότι πρέπει να εγκαταλείψουν το ευρώ, τυπώνοντας νέες δραχμές, με νέα ισοτιμία.


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2012)

...
Eight Days a Week (_Beatles for Sale_) - The Beatles






Ooh, I need your cash, babe
Guess you know it's true
Hope you need my work, babe
Just like I need you

Hold me, work me
Squeeze me, juice me
I ain't got nothin' but work, babe
Eight days a week

Pay you every day, girl
Always on my mind
One thing I can say, girl
I'll pay you till the end of time

Eight days a week
I work for you
Eight days a week
Is not enough to show I care

Eight days a week
Eight days a week 
 

A Hard Day's Night 






It's been a hard days' life
and I've been working like a dog
Yet now in such a plight
I can't be sleeping like a log

But when you come home to me
No single thing that you see
You ever find alright

You know I work all day
To get you money to bail out things
But is it worth it just to hear you say
You're gonna give me everything?

So why on earth should I moan?
'Cause when you get me alone
It hurts but you say "It's OK" 

When I'm home
Nothing just seems to be right
When I'm home
Feeling you holding me tight
Tight, noooo! :blink:


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι άραγε όμως αρκετή μια Νόκια;



Εμείς ξέρουμε μόνο την εταιρία κινητών τηλεφώνων, αλλά εκεί είναι σαν το δημόσιο. 

Aλλά να εδώ μια εικόνα της Φιλανδίας που δεν περιλαμβάνει μόνο τη Νόκια. Όπως βλέπεις έχουν βιομηχανία της κατηγορίας που αναφέρω. Κι από τη Βίκι:
The largest sector of the Finnish economy is services at 65.7 percent, followed by manufacturing and refining at 31.4 percent. Primary production is at 2.9 percent. With respect to foreign trade, the key economic sector is manufacturing. The largest industries are electronics (21.6 percent), machinery, vehicles and other engineered metal products (21.1 percent), forest industry (13.1 percent), and chemicals (10.9 percent). Finland has timber and several mineral and freshwater resources.

Γενικά πολύ βλέπω να τη συζητάμε τη Φιλανδία, ας βρούμε καμιά χώρα πιο κοντά στα δικά μας...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γενικά πολύ βλέπω να τη συζητάμε τη Φιλανδία, ας βρούμε καμιά χώρα πιο κοντά στα δικά μας...


Όπως;


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Προτάσεις δεκτές. 

Ποιά είναι πιο κοντά στην Ελλάδα από αποψη πληθυσμού, φυσικών πόρων και οικονομίας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2012)

Αν ήξερα...


----------



## Resident (Sep 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν ήξερα...



Ολλανδία, Ελβετία, Λιθουανία, Σλοβενία, Τσεχία, Ουγγαρία. Λίγα ορυκτά, μικρός πληθυσμός, περίεργη γλώσσα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Ας βγάλουμε απ'έξω χώρες με αποικίες. Η Ελβετία επίσης δεν είχε ποτέ πολέμους και καταστροφές. 
Τις άλλες δεν τις ξέρω και τόσο καλά, αλλά δεν έχουν βαριά βιομηχανία από το 19ο αιώνα;


----------



## Resident (Sep 7, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ας βγάλουμε απ'έξω χώρες με αποικίες. Η Ελβετία επίσης δεν είχε ποτέ πολέμους και καταστροφές. Τις άλλες δεν τις ξέρω και τόσο καλά, αλλά δεν έχουν βαριά βιομηχανία από το 19ο αιώνα;


 Σύμφωνοι, να παραδεχτώ την κακή επίδραση των πολέμων και του εμφυλίου. Το βασικό πρόβλημά μας παραμένει η απουσία αστικής τάξης και ελίτ με αρχές επειδή "καταστράφηκαν" από τα παραπάνω. Αλλά είχαμε χρόνο μετά το 74 να φτιάξουμε ένα "ελάχιστο" κράτος και δεν μπορέσαμε . Ο λόγος, ειδικά μετά το 81 και την είσοδο στην ΕΟΚ, το εύκολο χρήμα των πακέτων στήριξης. Κάτι ανάλογο με τα πετρέλαια των χωρών της Μέσης Ανατολής και τον εύκολο πλουτισμό τους. Επίσης, θα μου επιτρέψεις να συνεχίσω τις γενικεύσεις και να πω ότι η σύγχρονη Ελλάδα (μετά το 1821) ήταν ένα σύνολο φατριών. Οι ορεινές κοινωνίες είναι κλειστές κοινωνίες και επιβιώνουν επειδή φτιάχνουν φατρίες, βλ. Σφακιά, Μάνη, Αλβανία, Σκωτία. Οι φατρίες δεν φτιάχνουν κράτη, αλληλοτρώγονται μέχρι να τους κάτσει στο σβέρκο κάποιος "ξένος". Συμπέρασμα, παραμένω κυνικά απαισιόδοξος.


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2012)

Θα έλεγα ότι αστική τάξη είχαμε και μεταπολεμικά, αλλά οι διαφορές και οι διαβαθμίσεις άρχισαν να γίνονται μόνο οικονομικές και να γίνεται ασανσέρ η υπόθεση εκεί κάπου τη δεκαετία του '80. 
Ή ίσως τότε που καθόμουνα στην ουρά στο ταχυδρομείο πίσω από δύο Αρσακειάδες (με στολή) και τις άκουγα να κουβεντιάζουν για τα τελευταία σουξέ του Πανταζή και να κανονίζουν να γράψουν κασέτες. 
Πίσω στο θέμα μας όμως, δεν ξέρουμε για πολλές χώρες πολλά πράγματα, αλλά είμαι σίγουρη ότι δεν είμαστε μοναδικό φαινόμενο, παρόλο που έχουμε ιδιαιτερότητες.


----------



## OldBullLee (Sep 7, 2012)

Πάντως σήμερα το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα της βιομηχανίας (όσης έμεινε) στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να πουλήσει αυτά που παράγει και επομένως αναγκάζεται να σταματά την παραγωγή και να απολύει αβέρτα το προσωπικό της για να μη πτωχεύσει. Γι' αυτό και η νέα "μόδα", ή, πιο σωστά, η ανάγκη της εκ περιτροπής εργασίας και μερικής απασχόλησης, επικρατεί πιά στις εργασιακές σχέσεις. Όχι δουλειά για έξι μέρες, ούτε για πεντε, ούτε καν για τεσσερις, δεν υπάρχει στα εργοστάσια σήμερα στην Ελλάδα. Ξέρω μεγάλη βιομηχανία παραγωγής ρούχων που σήμερα (αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου) σταματά το τμήμα του κοπτηρίου της μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο, γιατί δεν χρειάζονται να παραγάγουν άλλα προϊόντα, καθως οι αποθήκες τους είναι γεμάτες. Και επειδή οι εξαγωγές μας (ως χώρα) είναι στα σπάργανα, τα πράγματα θα χειροτερέψουν πριν καλυτερέψουν. Αν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα της εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης, δεν βλέπω φως, εκτός αν ξαφνικά βρεθούν νέες εξαγωγικές αγορές. Επομένως το να συζητάμε για εξαήμερη εργασία ως λύση τών σημερινών εργασιακών προβλημάτων στην Ελλάδα είναι για μένα τελειως θεωρητική συζήτηση και πολύ μακριά από την σημερινή πραγματικότητα.


----------



## Resident (Sep 7, 2012)

OldBullLee said:


> Πάντως σήμερα το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα της βιομηχανίας (όσης έμεινε) στην Ελλάδα είναι ότι δεν μπορεί να πουλήσει αυτά που παράγει και επομένως αναγκάζεται να σταματά την παραγωγή και να απολύει αβέρτα το προσωπικό της για να μη πτωχεύσει. Γι' αυτό και η νέα "μόδα", ή, πιο σωστά, η ανάγκη της εκ περιτροπής εργασίας και μερικής απασχόλησης, επικρατεί πιά στις εργασιακές σχέσεις. Όχι δουλειά για έξι μέρες, ούτε για πεντε, ούτε καν για τεσσερις, δεν υπάρχει στα εργοστάσια σήμερα στην Ελλάδα. Ξέρω μεγάλη βιομηχανία παραγωγής ρούχων που σήμερα (αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου) σταματά το τμήμα του κοπτηρίου της μέχρι τον Δεκέμβριο, γιατί δεν χρειάζονται να παραγάγουν άλλα προϊόντα, καθως οι αποθήκες τους είναι γεμάτες. Και επειδή οι εξαγωγές μας (ως χώρα) είναι στα σπάργανα, τα πράγματα θα χειροτερέψουν πριν καλυτερέψουν. Αν δεν λυθεί το πρόβλημα της εσωτερικής κατανάλωσης, δεν βλέπω φως, εκτός αν ξαφνικά βρεθούν νέες εξαγωγικές αγορές. Επομένως το να συζητάμε για εξαήμερη εργασία ως λύση τών σημερινών εργασιακών προβλημάτων στην Ελλάδα είναι για μένα τελειως θεωρητική συζήτηση και πολύ μακριά από την σημερινή πραγματικότητα.



Δεν είναι θεωρητική και η απάντηση του Ζαζ το έχει καλύψει, πιστεύω το θέμα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2012)

Καλωσήρθες, OldBullLee. Κερουακικός, κερουακιστής, λογοπαίγνιο με τον Μπούλη;


----------



## Marinos (Sep 7, 2012)

Ή μπαροουζικός;


----------



## OldBullLee (Sep 7, 2012)

Πρώτον και κύριον Μπαροουζικός (εξού και το όνομα) αλλά έχω αδυναμία και στον Tit-Jean (αν γράφεται έτσι, δεν θυμάμαι πια), που με εισήγαγε στον κατηραμένο κόσμο της μπητ.


----------

